# Enter the Shotochem



## Shotochem (Jul 27, 2005)

Greetings to all.

I have returned after a long absence.  I look foward to some good bad and ugly discussion about our beloved arts. :duel: 

Why take ourselves too seriously...... :ultracool


----------



## arnisador (Jul 27, 2005)

Welcome back!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2005)

Welcome back Shotochem.  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## MJS (Jul 28, 2005)

Welcome back to the forum!! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 28, 2005)

Welcome back  

Enjoy~

~Tess


----------



## Mariel Maeso (Jul 28, 2005)

Welcome back!


----------



## still learning (Jul 28, 2005)

Hello, Shotochem, Welcome back and have fun with forums.......Aloha


----------



## masherdong (Jul 29, 2005)

Welcome back!  Happy re-posting!


----------



## Jaymeister (Jul 29, 2005)

well.... If you have low enoygh expectations, you'll never be disapointed.


----------

